# Unusual things in your motorhome.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

What do you carry that could be considered to be an unusual accessory for motorhoming? 

Amongst other things, my iron and ironing board has often raised an eyebrow, along with my tree-loppers and saw. 

So come on, what have you got?

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> So come on, what have you got?
> 
> Russell


How about a new "fold away spade" Russell? :lol:

When we enquired why it was in the garage, we were told that, if we didn't have a spare toilet cassette, and were wild camping, we would definitely need the spade. 8O 8O 8O 
I am happy to report, that although we have a "Sog" unit, we have avoided any situation whereupon the spade would be brought into commission. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just what you needed to know, before your Sunday morning bacon and eggs. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The glow in the dark stars all over the ceiling in my motorhome/Wendyhouse usually raise an eyebrow :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't think we have anything out of the ordinary Russell but we once watched an elderly man in France unload, from a tiny caravan, a strimmer and proceed to tidy up the pitch before he moved on to it. I suspect, watching him camp over the next couple of days, he was a bit of an obsessive about tidiness and order as no blade of grass went untrimmed ! 

We used to camp in South Africa a lot and always watched in wonder as several bakkie loads of stuff followed the family caravan to a pitch that was probably better equipped than our home. 

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Foldaway spade*

Jock

I'm thinking I like the sound of a fold away spade!

R


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Most unusual thing? ME!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Grizzly - what are _bakkie_ loads?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

see here
chapter


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

With me being a great fan of the band Strawbs , Sue was delighted when we won Harry the Hedgehog at a recent show. He now travels, holding his Strawb  everywhere in the Van with us. Here he is doing a bit of channel surfing :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chapter said:


> see here
> chapter


That's the one ! Campsites were often used for summer long camping and South African families are often big ones. Each branch of the family brought their bakkie with freezers, fridges, play equipment, oil drum braais, tents, plants, flag poles, game larder and so on.

Think Spanish campsite but with unlimited space per pitch !

G


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

walking stick with a large hard knob on the end , red face spray dye and if that dont stop em , can of pepper spray , i know its taboo but it says on the instructions , better to be judged by twelve than carried by six........


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Folding spade/trenching tool.
Machette
Hatchet
Bow saw

I like to do a bit of wood sculpting & shelter building with my kids.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A furry lifelike battery powered cat!

Makes the customs people llok twice when she flashes her eyes and nods her head at them!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jonnyro said:


> walking stick with a large hard knob on the end , red face spray dye and if that dont stop em , can of pepper spray , i know its taboo but it says on the instructions , better to be judged by twelve than carried by six........


What exciting times you must expect jonnyro !

If it's any consolation, in 40 odd years of camping, all over the world including Amin's Uganda, we've never once been attacked or even robbed.

G


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Sewing machine for my patchwork.
Spin drier for long trips.

Jan


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

A plastic curtain hook...... :lol: 
This was found to be the ideal solution when we found that our one window "net blind" would no longer hold down...thought it may help someone else.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Things that work as expected.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Didn't think we took anything unusual (apart from the electric wine bottle opener), but Liam has just said that he thinks the olive tree we take when away for more than a week is unusual. I don't trust and dont want anyone else to have the responsibility of keeping it alive. Anyway it enjoys its 2 x 7 weeks holiday back in its own country.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

a flare gun{loaded}in case my tom tom takes me in the river?and a foghorn{to scare of any unwanted attention}better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spade*

Does anyone have a pic of a folding spade?

Where can I get hold of one?

Russell


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep - army supply places have them


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Does anyone have a pic of a folding spade?

Where can I get hold of one? _

Works best if you use the handle!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Saw, axe and folding spade not unusual just things that I could have done with at some time or other while off the beaten track.( it's where I prefer to be when possible).

Language dictionaries, German, French,Spanish and Greek normally travel with me and often come in useful.

Regards Rob.
Edit to insert pic of folding shovel


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Russell,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FOLDING-ARMY-...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318

sorry for the very long link but for some reason i am unable to post it in a smaller form 

We have one of these has been usefull a copule of times, we got ours from Lidl when they had camping gear a while ago.

Tina


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Foldaway spade*



Rapide561 said:


> Jock
> 
> I'm thinking I like the sound of a fold away spade!
> 
> R


Yep, it's not only cheaper than a spare cassette, but it also beats carting 5 x galls of human effluent around in the carpet'ed boot space, (some do apparently 8O ), unless of course you buy an under slung cradle for a spare cassette.

As I indicated earlier..............not put to the test yet, nor wanting to. :wink:

They say that everything you carry, should serve more than one purpose. In Greenasthegrass's case that is true of the SPADE. :lol:



TinaGlenn said:


> Folding Spade


Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nintendo Wii, for tenpin bowling in the awning when its raining.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The wife!

Multi-purpose!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Not much at all in the new one, yet, not even the usual stuff but when we had the Relay we used to take a rechargeable power drill because we so often had to take a panel or two off to find why something wasn't working :lol

-H


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*spade*

Greetings,



> How about a new "fold away spade"


We have had one of these foldaway spades for about a year and a half, never had the opportunity to use it yet though! We got it from Aldi or lidl, cost about £3.99 I think.

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, unusual things? well I don't believe I know of anyone else who has a Greek cafeteria in their 'van so I suppose that could be deemed unusual.

When we were boating we used to carry an axe, a scythe, and grass shears for the narrow canals and rivers in case we got stuck with reeds, overhanging or fallen trees or bushes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A Golliwog.

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Folding spades*

 Buona sera tutti, Ciao Russell - go for the folding spade!
You can get really mean looking ones at 4x4 Landrover shows, ex army, with a leather cover. Look really macho in the garage. Had one for years, feel very reassured it's there, but never used it yet. Idea is, as already said, for digging holes, but also for digging yourself out of snow and/ or mud. I suspect it would also make for a pretty lethal weopon if necessary.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

What is a Golliwog????????????????????????????????????????????????
About 2 years inside under the labour Gestapo Robinsons had to drop it


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Good golly Miss Molly*



DABurleigh said:


> A Golliwog.
> 
> Dave


From the marmalade or a stuffed one?

R

What the dickens would I use a folding spade for though? I have managed for two years as a fulltimer without one!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Good golly Miss Molly*



Rapide561 said:


> What the dickens would I use a folding spade for though? I have managed for two years as a fulltimer without one!


Sod's Law would have it that you stick firmly in the mud tomorrow ( are you still at Blackmore ? Good mud there...) and the ONLY thing that would get you out is a spade. If only you'd got one. You could use a bucket instead however.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spade*

Hello G

Yes I am still at Blackmore. It has rained and rained. The rain is so heavy at times I can't hear the TV. Jenny is sleeping like a babba though. Other than a couple of walkies, we have been rained off. The wind is strong and the van is rocking.

I can see lots of large puddles!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Good golly Miss Molly*



Grizzly said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > What the dickens would I use a folding spade for though?
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used to camp at the "old" Blackmore C&CC - before they tidied it up and built the new buildings. I remember one awful Easter, in a 9 ft caravan, with 2 small children and a labrador puppy. It snowed all the time, we literally sunk in and had to send the children to grandparents and tough it out ! We had no inside loo ( toilet tent) and the heater was under the floor and vented out to an exact dog sized space. 

I can still smell hot muddy dog and see the look on his face as he started to scorch and had to move.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We used to camp at the "old" Blackmore C&CC - before they tidied it up and built the new buildings. I remember one awful Easter, in a 9 ft caravan, with 2 small children and a labrador puppy. It snowed all the time, we literally sunk in and had to send the children to grandparents and tough it out ! We had no inside loo ( toilet tent) and the heater was under the floor and vented out to an exact dog sized space.
> 
> I can still smell hot muddy dog and see the look on his face as he started to scorch and had to move.
> 
> G


Hi G,

And did your fold away spade come in handy on that occasion? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> And did your fold away spade come in handy on that occasion? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> .


  I seem to remember that we eventually went home and left the van and it was dragged out later in the season. I reckon somewhere, sitting in a corner of some retirement home, are ex-Blackmore wardens who go white when you mention that winter.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Golliwog came about when having a week in the van in Norfolk earlier this year, along with B-I-L and family. Passing a shop window I exclaimed
"Oh look, loads of Golliwogs! I haven't seen them for ages!" 
Sis-in-law was immediately horrified and chastised me "You can't say that; it's racist!" 
I though that was a load of tosh. "But I'm not a racist" I said. 
"I know", she said, "but it's an offensive term". 
"Are you offended?" I asked. 
"No, of course not", she said. 
"So whom have I offended?" I asked, looking around.
"Well no-one, but you still can't say that!"
"OK, so you agree I'm not racist, you agree I haven't offended anyone, but somehow I'm supposed to feel guilty?"
"Yes"

Well, later on she dived into another shop and bought me this Golliwog doll, telling me firmly it was a Golly, and which from that day hangs in the van as a conversation piece (and to remind me of a great family holiday),

These things happen to me every so often. I use an innocent phrase learned in my youth which summarises perfectly a situation and everyone understands what I mean. Then someone chastises me with a "You can't say that". Last time at work it was over using the term "Nitty gritty".

The world has gone PC mad.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Last time at work it was over using the term "Nitty gritty".
> 
> The world has gone PC mad.
> 
> Dave


Why would anyone find that politically incorrect or offensive Dave? Nits have been around for years, in one form or another.:lol:

Just about every clean child in schools these days, seems to be a victim of nitty gritty, head lice. They don't have a "nit nurse" any more do they?

Jock.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Why would anyone find that politically incorrect or offensive Dave? Nits have been around for years, in one form or another.:lol:
> .


I live and learn ! Just looked it up and this might be what Dave was getting stick for:

Nitty gritty

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I live and learn ! Just looked it up and this might be what Dave was getting stick for:
> 
> Nitty gritty
> 
> G


Thanks G.

Gordon Bennett!!! What can we say without crossing some politically incorrect line? :wink:

Oh well, back to unusual things in your MH. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Dab's..
Quote;Well, later on she dived into another shop and bought me this Golliwog doll, telling me firmly it was a Golly, and which from that day hangs in the van as a conversation piece 

Brings to mind that old song "Strange fruit" by Nina Simone :roll: 

And Hanging is strictly taboo! :lol: 
In these PC times one has to be soooo careful what one says. :x 

Rob.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

Well I had to look that one up. And I don't know what to think, reading the lyrics, that it is a popular mobile phone ringtone!

Dave


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

the most unusual thing in the camper is this, it was in my last van, doesnt fit on this one as the over cab bed prevents it, not that i need it, just saw it at a swp meet and thought it was cool


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Strange Stuff in the MH*

Having read about the idea on here, and having found some whilst in Sirmione, and having had an *invasion* of spiders previously - we now carry some conkers in the van. (Loose on the dash)

On roundabouts they roll about in quite an interesting manner !! 8O

Now - I don't know if it's just coincidence - ie the conker season coincides with the end of the spider season - or what - but...

*conkers in van = no spiders *(hurrah)​
I also carry a rechargeable leccy drill to wind down the rear steadies. (Idle git - I know, I know)

I deffo want a spade now though :wink:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

OK Odd things in the 'home. I travel alone frequently as SWHBO is still working, at least my companion does not give duff directions! Gets some odd looks when sat inthe passenger seat though.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

OOPS! Thats what it looks like after a few beers.  
Try this one instead


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I carried a folding spade for over 25 years. The only time I ever used it was to play golf with sheep turds!! :lol: 

It certainly would not have been man enough to dig out a motorhome, just about managed to dig a hedgrow latrine i would think.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

I have Bear and a selection of different bear hats!!

He's lived in the van since we bought the van over a year ago. 

He spends most of his time sleeping in solitude in the wardrobe amongst the clothes, but when he has company he upgrades to the Bear Cave, which is the double bed in the cab!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

2 x Stuffed animals to stop the fans from swaying when we are driving

The wife - very strange!!

A roof box that i had never looked in despite hvaing the van over 12 months!!!

Ipod connection system but we have no ipod


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Last time I visited Portugal I got my rear wheels bogged down in some soft sand around the base of a pine tree and had to dig down and cut through some roots to free myself. I was halfway through a root with my tiny junior hacksaw, and very smug that I had such a piece of equipment on board, when my German neighbour motohomer produced a new, shiny tree pruning saw from his toolbox - much better than a folding spade.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Folding spade ; the ultimate multi tool system

Frying pan.
Toilet seat ( after you fry with it, or really clean it with sand and a hexy burner.)
Cricket bat, sort of.
Tennis bat...sort of
Golf club...only for really short people, sort of
Hatchet
Saw, sort of
Hot plate.
Tool for moving hot rocks out of fire and into bivvy
Washing line pole.


Oh yes, it digs holes very well indeed. 

Incidentally, did you know, with motivation, it will dig a hole 6'x3'x3'deep 
in about 4 minutes flat?
With more intense motivation I have done this in about 3 mins.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Does 8 pairs of shoes count?

I was teased unmercifully for this on our September trip. My excuse was that we were getting married, in Barnsdale Gardens.

http://www.barnsdalegardens.co.uk/weddings/index.html

Footwear taken:
Pair of walking boots
pair of walking shoes
Pair of walking sandals (but also OK for town wear / night out)
Crocs (indispensable for the shower and used as slippers in the van too.

In addition
Pair of off-white shoes for the wedding (bought in Paris 7 years ago but hardly worn)
Additional Pair of white shoes for the wedding (bought in a last minute panic in case I decided against the other pair) 
Pair of off-white boots for wedding (in case the weather was bad and / or for walking round the gardens after the wedding - I don't do discomfort)
Pair of red slip-on sandals for use in the hotel.

We spent 2 nights in an excellent hotel near Barnsdale with friends from Kent who were also getting married with us. Then we went off in the motorhome for another 5 days. This included 2 nights C&CC near Sevenoaks, 1 night 'wild camping' outside our friends' house in Rochester when they had their wedding party, and 2 nights in Cambridge on the way back up north.

Every item of my footwear was worn at some point.

In the end I wore the off-white boots for the wedding.

Chris


----------

